# 1965 Traynor bass mate



## Morattoampshop (Nov 3, 2013)

Got this amp not working for a decent price .(all the parts inside suggested a future fire hazard.
Never was crazy about them stock anyway so I kept the original circuitboard .
Refurbishing the circuitboard with new Terrets and a few extra holes to change the circuit around .
It's a lot more useable now than it was .


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

These are super lovely amps. And the logo is such Canadian history. Only place it says traynor is on the back plate.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

pretty neat!!


----------

